# Eutelsat W2M in USA



## mojirsojevici (Jul 24, 2011)

hi there,

can someone tell if, and how, it would be possible to view in the northeast U.S. tv channels that are broadcast over the Eutelsat W2M satellite?

thanks in advance


----------



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

the antenna would have to be setup within the footprint of the satellite, which north america is nowhere near, and you could stream it over the internet through a device like a slingbox.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

In case if you want to see the footprint and more - take a look at www.lyngsat.com


----------

